# not for the faint of heart...



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tacks-film-crew-standing-tiny-dingy-boat.html


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

He was just trying to save them. Just think of a shark as an over grown dolphin.

They're so misunderstood and this poor guy was trying to help their image.

Probably thought the bigger boat had caught the little one. He was trying to sever the fishing line.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Flexin5 said:


>


Bahahaha that right there is one amazing gif.


----------

